# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  MSMQ: Problme pour crer ou tester l'existence d'une queue sur un serveur distan

## jacko842

Bonjour,

Je viens de me lancer avec MSMQ et le C#.

En local cela fonctionne trs bien mais une fois que j'attaque un serveur distant je rencontre deux problmes, j'ai regard un peu partout sur le net mais je n'ai rien trouv.

Je n'arrive pas a crer une queue  distance alors que en local oui:

MessageQueue rmQ = new MessageQueue

L'envoie d'un message fonctionne  condition que je cre moi mme la queue manuellement sur le serveur:



```

```

Mais la cration d'une queue en code sur le mme serveur ne fonctionne pas

J'ai essay diffrentes instructions 



```

```

Mme chose pour le teste d'une queue si elle existe:



```

```

{"Impossible de dterminer si une file d'attente avec le nom de format spcifi existe."}

Avez-vous une solution ou une exprience  ce sujet ?

D'avance merci

----------


## jacko842

Bon b les mthodes Create et Exists ne peuvent pas tre utilises pour atteindre une machine distante  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Vais regarder du ct WCF

----------


## Ohmd32

Bonjour,

Je viens de me lancer avec MSMQ et le C#.

J'ai deux application . Une qui permet l'envoie des messages dans la file d'attente et la seconde qui reois des messages depuis la file d'attente .

Au dbut tout marchait bien et j'arrive  envoyer et recevoir les messages de la files . 

Mais l plus rien ne marche . Ne processus se droule correctement mais les messages napparat  pas dans la file d'attente ce qui est bizarre  (je prcise que je en suis en local et que la file d'attente cre est une file d'attente transactionnelle)

J'ai crer d'autres applications et essayer dinteragir avec d'autres files d'attentes que j'ai aussi cres mais mme chose , les messages napparat pas dans la file d'attente. 

Je comprend plus rien car a fait depuis des messages que je cherche cela. 

Aidez moi s'il vous plait . Merci.

Application 1 qui envoie les messages  la file.



```

```


Le chemin d'accs de la file d'attente est:


```

```


Application 2 qui reoit des messages depuis la fille



```

```


En esprant recevoir une rponse. Je vous remercie d'avance

----------

